# Medical Q: Slight arrhythmia and dilated pupils



## ZxExN (13 Dec 2005)

Just finished my eye exam today and the doc dilated my pupils. He said that they'll be like that for another 2-3 hours but it's been 10 hrs and they're still dilated and I can't focus objects at close range. Does it usually last this long?

Also I went to do an ECG/blood/urine work right after the eye exam and they said I had a slight arrhythmia. I was told by the nurse that it's typical that some people have it and it's sub clinical. However will it disqualify me from the recruiting process? (Airforce pilot btw) Left a message for the med guys but they didn't have the chance to get back to me. Anyone able to shed some light on these two matters. It's not a big deal cause by tomorrow the eye thing will probably correct itself but I'm just curious as to everyone's experience. 

BTW I was go to go interms of eye sight for pilot.


----------



## Armymedic (13 Dec 2005)

ZxExN said:
			
		

> Also I went to do an ECG/blood/urine work right after the eye exam and they said I had a slight arrhythmia.



Oh yeah, your screwed....no seriously

Your eyes should return to normal no more then 4-6 hrs after application, so if they are still dialated wide after 10 hrs, stop staring at the bright lights.

As for the arrhythmia...most have asymptomatic arrhythmias. That just means your heart doesn't beat in a perfectly timed rythmn. Should not be a problem.


But I am not the one who makes these desicions, the above is only my personal opinion...I have known to be wrong once...but he is still alive.


----------



## ZxExN (13 Dec 2005)

Right after the eye exam my close vision was horrible but after I took a nap (6 hrs later). It has gotten a lot better but not as good as it was prior to the exam. My pugils have also begun to get smaller. I'm hoping by tomorrow morning they'll return to normal. 
I had 2 application of this eye dilater, is that normal?'


----------



## herseyjh (15 Feb 2006)

It seems odd that an asymptomatic arrhythmia would be worthy of removal from selection.  Do you remember what they called it?


----------



## old medic (15 Feb 2006)

herseyjh said:
			
		

> It seems odd that an asymptomatic arrhythmia would be worthy of removal from selection.  Do you remember what they called it?



I don't think anyone mentioned removal, he only asked if it would remove him.


----------



## Jaxson (15 Feb 2006)

when do they do the ECG?


----------



## old medic (15 Feb 2006)

Everyone gets it done during aircrew medical.


----------



## Jaxson (16 Feb 2006)

old medic said:
			
		

> Everyone gets it done during aircrew medical.




One less thing for me to have to worry about.


----------



## double0three (22 Feb 2006)

My eyes were unable to focus properly for about6 hours after my drops were put in.  But my eyes were still dilated for the next 2 days!  I was kind of worried at first, but some quick research indicated that it is normal.

Also in case ZxExN is still out there somewhere, you did your ECG after your eye tests and whatnot?? Weird, I heard you don't do those until ASC, and I certainly haven't had that done yet.  Just must be a different order depending where you're recruiting center is.


----------

